# ESTADIOL



## Gemma Jane (Aug 15, 2017)

I need to take 10 x 1 mg of estradiol tablets a day. Do you take them all in one go or daily morn/noon/night? I'm unsure how to take them apart from to be taken with food, as they can make you feel sick🤔


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

The clinic should have told you this. I had to take them morning and night, so twice a day.


----------



## IzzyQ (Jul 12, 2016)

I would split them into twice a day.


----------

